# Topics > Arts > Drawing and painting >  Pixelz.ai

## Airicist2

pixelz.ai

youtube.com/channel/UCwemLfNWNS2HHvxe51aGGJQ

facebook.com/PixelzAI

twitter.com/pixelz__ai

linkedin.com/company/pixelz-ai

instagram.com/pixelz__ai

Co-founder - Alex Jay

Co-founder - Dean Hopkins

Co-founder - Nadia Bakir

----------

